# Enfamil A+ formula milk in Cairo



## residentmaadi

Hello,

We have 2 months old baby and are going to move out to Cairo. Our baby boy get used to drink the Enfamil A+ formula milk (product of Mead Johson) since he was born, and we don't want to change it.

On my last visit to Cairo, I've visited several pharmacies in Maadi, and also CarreFour Kattamiya and some supermarkets in Maadi, but I could not find this particular brand (Enfamil).

Does anyone know where can I buys this brand of formula milk in Cairo ?
Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers,
Marie


----------



## khater

try el ezaby pharmacy if u didnt find it there then i dopnt think u can get it
u can get some stock and order it frequently by dhl or online through aramex online


----------



## adokhan

Hi Marie, I understand your frustration with the formula. My husband and I have a son who also started with the Enfamil formula and it's not available in Egypt. When we were headed back to Egypt (our son was born in the States) we loaded a large plastic suitcase with all his formula for his first year. It was a bit expensive to buy it all and pay for the overweight baggage, but it's given us a huge piece of mind...the formula that is available here comes in small tins and in my opinion isn't as good as the Enfamil one.


----------

